# Anyone up 2 Squirrel hunt in Turtle mount. opening day?



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

This will be my second season to hunt in North Dakota , I went to Bottineau 3 times last season and did well. Just looking for fellow Squirrel hunter. I live in the Minot area & will split gas...


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I would go with ya, but I'm in Georgia. Wouldn't want to even think about how much gas would be comin' up there.....

I'll shoot some GA squirrels for you, though. :lol:

:sniper:


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah that would be a trip , im from New Orleans but have been in Minot for a year. You guys have some beautiful squirrels in Georgia , Almost ringtailed like *****. If you get a Nice one contact me and i'll pay for shipping i would love to have one to mount for my collection. thanks jaime


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Got two squrriels in my back yard in Bismarck, one is small, but the other is close to the B&C record book! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

We have some squirrels here in South Dakota. How is the squirrel huntin' in North Dakota?

We hunt squirrels with feist dogs.

-Marc Gray


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel (Nov 21, 2007)

I hunted last season in North Dakota in Bottineau , which is by canada. I did well. They have a decent Red Squirrel population. Its not like South Louisiana were you limit out in a hour.. I hunted hounds growing up.


----------

